# Secondo marito secondo figlio?



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio 
primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi 
ha tradita all'inizio della relazione con la sua ex (con cui non aveva proprio chiuso), il tradimento è capitolo
chiuso, ci siamo sposati l'anno scorso e siamo molto felici. Lui vorrebbe ad ogni costo un figlio (ha 30 anni)
io da un lato inizio ad assaporare adesso un po' di liberta', con la bimba che è abbastanza indipendente e
soprattutto dentro di me è rimasta una profonda insicurezza sui rapporti umani in generale... non posso
fare a meno di pensare che se dovessi lasciarmi anche con lui, avendo un figlio, la mia vita sarebbe un 
enorme casino, con una figlia con un uomo e un altro con l'altro, credo impazzirei. Oltretutto non sono piu'
giovanissima e gia' 6 anni fa ho perso una bimba per una grave anomalia cromosomica, incompatibile con la 
vita (trisomia 13) ed ho angoscia al pensiero di poter ricapitare in quell'esperienza. Di queste cose ne ho
parlato con mio marito e lui cerca di rassicurarmi ma secondo me non riesce a vedere le cose davvero dal 
mio punto di vista. D'altro canto è anche vero che avere un bimbo con lui mi piacerebbe, solo non riesco a
essere stabile per due giorni di fila su una delle due decisioni, o abbastanza da fare un bimbo e crescerlo
come si deve. 
Spero di aver dato abbastanza elementi. Ciao!


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


intanto fate un salto da un genetista per vedere se ci sono controindicazioni,visto che purtroppo hai già perso una bimba per un'anomalia di questo tipo.

il fatto che lui abbia desiderio di avere un figlio con te lo trovo naturale,come trovo naturali le tue ritrosie dati i tuoi trascorsi.

Con tuo marito hai parlato di queste tue remore?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto fate un salto da un genetista per vedere se ci sono controindicazioni,visto che purtroppo hai già perso una bimba per un'anomalia di questo tipo.
> 
> il fatto che lui abbia desiderio di avere un figlio con te lo trovo naturale,come trovo naturali le tue ritrosie dati i tuoi trascorsi.
> 
> Con tuo marito hai parlato di queste tue remore?


:up:
La bambina sarebbe contentissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


cara hai dato elementi ma è un po' delicata la questione.
A 37 anni adesso molte sono primipare, quindi con quello che ti è successo capisco l'esitazione, però... immagino che i medici ti abbiano illustrato statistiche e quant'altro.
Più che altro mi ha lasciata perplessa una cosa.
Un figlio è una scelta di vita. Non ne avevate parlato prima del matrimonio?


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


Io penso che avere un figlio sia una cosa bellissima. Come dice la frase di una commedia che ho rivisto di recente 'conosco molti che si sono pentiti di essersi sposati, ma nessuno che si sia mai pentito di avere avuto un figlio' 

Sarà che ho una nipotina fresca fresca, nata proprio la settimana scorsa... sarà che sto assistendo all'emozione della mia migliore amica, che a quarant'anni è diventata mamma, che sembrava sicura di tutto e ora che ha questo esserino dolcissimo in braccio sta rivoluzionando tutte le sue granitiche certezze... ma istintivamente ti direi di farlo 

Poi però penso che a volte le difficoltà oggettive e le paure possono condizionare parecchio il nostro modo di essere genitori. E che un'esperienza così andrebbe affrontata col cuore sgombro e sereno.

Così... alla fine non so cosa consigliarti. Se non di prenderti ancora un po' di tempo, almeno fino a che non sentirai dentro di te la sensazione che qualunque cosa succeda saprai affrontarla. Mi sembra l'unico presupposto per poter avere un figlio: sentirsi abbastanza solidi per fronteggiare ogni cosa. 

In ogni caso... auguri!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto fate un salto da un genetista per vedere se ci sono controindicazioni,visto che purtroppo hai già perso una bimba per un'anomalia di questo tipo.
> 
> il fatto che lui abbia desiderio di avere un figlio con te lo trovo naturale,come trovo naturali le tue ritrosie dati i tuoi trascorsi.
> 
> Con tuo marito hai parlato di queste tue remore?


Ciao perplesso!
Dal genetista ero stata ai tempi e sulla carta è tutto ok...  è stato un caso mi hanno detto, al 99% derivante da un ovulo "difettoso" al 1% dallo spermatozoo, ma non sono portatrice di nulla e per fortuna la mia prima bimba è sanissima. E' pero' la tipica cosa che aumenta in probabilità con l'età materna (come la trisomia 21 per intenderci).
Certo anche io trovo naturale il suo desiderio di diventare papà e ne parliamo, ma non ne veniamo a capo.
Lui ha provato a non parlarne piu' per un periodo e secondo me ci soffriva e ora è tornato alla carica... io rispondo sempre spiegando le mie ragioni, lui capisce ma minimizza, secondo me aspetta che io cambi idea prima o poi.
Oltretutto da quando io mi sono separata approfitto di ogni momento in cui mia figlia è col papa' per andare a sciare o fare viaggi escursioni concerti, insomma mi sto riprendendo tutto quello che non ho avuto prima e un po' egoisticamente mi spiacerebbe rinunciare a quei momenti (che tra l'altro condivido con mio marito il quale secondo me non si rende REALMENTE conto di come cambia la vita con un bebe', io ci sono passata, lui no)


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che avere un figlio sia una cosa bellissima. Come dice la frase di una commedia che ho rivisto di recente 'conosco molti che si sono pentiti di essersi sposati, ma nessuno che si sia mai pentito di avere avuto un figlio'
> 
> Sarà che ho una nipotina fresca fresca, nata proprio la settimana scorsa... sarà che sto assistendo all'emozione della mia migliore amica, che a quarant'anni è diventata mamma, che sembrava sicura di tutto e ora che ha questo esserino dolcissimo in braccio sta rivoluzionando tutte le sue granitiche certezze... ma istintivamente ti direi di farlo
> 
> ...


Maggiore è il benessere e più numerose sono le paranoie. Un tempo non lontano non avevano nulla e facevano 5 figli, oggi abbiamo gente che ha paura di farne anche uno soltanto. Può il benessere rendere preoccupate le persone nel fare figli?

Quando fai un figlio con me Sole? Niente di artificiale, su certe cose tendo alla veganitá


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> La bambina sarebbe contentissima.


ehehe questo è vero, mi sta assediando anche la cucciola... anche se adesso è già grande e sarebbero due figli unici...
e pure i nonni!!!!


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Maggiore è il benessere e più numerose sono le paranoie. Un tempo non lontano non avevano nulla e facevano 5 figli, oggi abbiamo gente che ha paura di farne anche uno soltanto. Può il benessere rendere preoccupate le persone nel fare figli?
> 
> *Quando fai un figlio con me Sole*? Niente di artificiale, su certe cose tendo alla veganitá


Se mi dici così però... tocchi uno dei miei punti deboli


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso!
> Dal genetista ero stata ai tempi e sulla carta è tutto ok...  è stato un caso mi hanno detto, al 99% derivante da un ovulo "difettoso" al 1% dallo spermatozoo, ma non sono portatrice di nulla e per fortuna la mia prima bimba è sanissima. E' pero' la tipica cosa che aumenta in probabilità con l'età materna (come la trisomia 21 per intenderci).
> Certo anche io trovo naturale il suo desiderio di diventare papà e ne parliamo, ma non ne veniamo a capo.
> Lui ha provato a non parlarne piu' per un periodo e secondo me ci soffriva e ora è tornato alla carica... io rispondo sempre spiegando le mie ragioni, lui capisce ma minimizza, secondo me aspetta che io cambi idea prima o poi.
> Oltretutto da quando io mi sono separata approfitto di ogni momento in cui mia figlia è col papa' per andare a sciare o fare viaggi escursioni concerti, insomma mi sto riprendendo tutto quello che non ho avuto prima e un po' egoisticamente mi spiacerebbe rinunciare a quei momenti (che tra l'altro condivido con mio marito il quale secondo me non si rende REALMENTE conto di come cambia la vita con un bebe', io ci sono passata, lui no)


Mah...che non ci si renda conto di quanto cambi la vita con un figlio, lo capisco.   ma resta il fatto che è un tema la cui risoluzione non potrete rinviare sine die.

a me pari piuttosto refrattaria proprio perchè ti senti...realizzata come madre.  

 Io farei così.

mi darei fino a fine anno per godermi la vita ed il marito.   se a Capodanno senti che puoi riaffrontare tutto il percorso, allora digli di sì e per il 2015 fatelo sto bimbo 

se invece continui a stare bene così come stai ora,digli chiaramente che di avere un altro figlio non te la senti.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cara hai dato elementi ma è un po' delicata la questione.
> A 37 anni adesso molte sono primipare, quindi con quello che ti è successo capisco l'esitazione, però... immagino che i medici ti abbiano illustrato statistiche e quant'altro.
> Più che altro mi ha lasciata perplessa una cosa.
> Un figlio è una scelta di vita. Non ne avevate parlato prima del matrimonio?


Si' diciamo che io non sono mai stata totalmente categorica nel non volerne avere (come non lo sono adesso) quindi lui avra' pensato di riuscire a convincermi prima o poi  
Quando ci siamo conosciuti lui aveva appena scoperto di avere un tumore, non sapeva se sarebbe sopravvissuto nè se sarebbe stato fertile dopo le chemio, infatti ha crioconservato gli spermatozoi, io l'ho accompagnato in questa cosa ma eravamo talmente all'inizio che si poteva pensare che lo facesse per sè, quando hai 26 anni non sai dopo una settimana se hai davanti a te la madre dei tuoi figli....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso che avere un figlio sia una cosa bellissima. Come dice la frase di una commedia che ho rivisto di recente 'conosco molti che si sono pentiti di essersi sposati, ma nessuno che si sia mai pentito di avere avuto un figlio'
> 
> Sarà che ho una nipotina fresca fresca, nata proprio la settimana scorsa... sarà che sto assistendo all'emozione della mia migliore amica, che a quarant'anni è diventata mamma, che sembrava sicura di tutto e ora che ha questo esserino dolcissimo in braccio sta rivoluzionando tutte le sue granitiche certezze... ma istintivamente ti direi di farlo
> 
> ...


Grazie... il tuo intervento mi ha commosso...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Maggiore è il benessere e più numerose sono le paranoie. Un tempo non lontano non avevano nulla e facevano 5 figli, oggi abbiamo gente che ha paura di farne anche uno soltanto. Può il benessere rendere preoccupate le persone nel fare figli?
> 
> Quando fai un figlio con me Sole? Niente di artificiale, su certe cose tendo alla veganitá


Hai ragione. C'e' da rifletterci.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...che non ci si renda conto di quanto cambi la vita con un figlio, lo capisco.   ma resta il fatto che è un tema la cui risoluzione non potrete rinviare sine die.
> 
> a me pari piuttosto refrattaria proprio perchè ti senti...realizzata come madre.
> 
> ...


e' in effetti quello che avevo pensato anche io... sul fatto di essere realizzata come madre me lo dice anche lui, e forse è vero, perche' non avessi già una figlia credo lo farei. Ma la mia paura piu' grande è che finisca anche con lui, come è successo con mio ex, una separazione orribile, con carabinieri, 118, denunce.... ora che so che quando si smette di amarsi puo' iniziare un vero incubo (se ci sono figli di mezzo) non posso non pensare che potrebbe ricapitare. Se una sfera di cristallo mi garantisse che non succederà nulla di brutto probabilmente lo farei stasera stessa sto bimbo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso!
> Dal genetista ero stata ai tempi e sulla carta è tutto ok... è stato un caso mi hanno detto, al 99% derivante da un ovulo "difettoso" al 1% dallo spermatozoo, ma non sono portatrice di nulla e per fortuna la mia prima bimba è sanissima. E' pero' la tipica cosa che aumenta in probabilità con l'età materna (come la trisomia 21 per intenderci).
> Certo anche io trovo naturale il suo desiderio di diventare papà e ne parliamo, ma non ne veniamo a capo.
> Lui ha provato a non parlarne piu' per un periodo e secondo me ci soffriva e ora è tornato alla carica... io rispondo sempre spiegando le mie ragioni, lui capisce ma minimizza, secondo me aspetta che io cambi idea prima o poi.
> Oltretutto da quando io mi sono separata approfitto di ogni momento in cui mia figlia è col papa' per andare a sciare o fare viaggi escursioni concerti, insomma mi sto riprendendo tutto quello che non ho avuto prima e un po' egoisticamente mi spiacerebbe rinunciare a quei momenti (che tra l'altro condivido con mio marito il quale secondo me non si rende REALMENTE conto di come cambia la vita con un bebe', io ci sono passata, lui no)


Io credo che un figlio si cerchi se realmente lo si desidera
Leggendoti si capisce quanti dubbi hai e io al tuo posto valuterei bene. 
Trovo naturale il suo desiderio di un figlio, trovo altrettanto naturale le tue perplessità che valuterei molto bene e non cederei "solo" per esaudire il suo desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...che non ci si renda conto di quanto cambi la vita con un figlio, lo capisco. ma resta il fatto che è un tema la cui risoluzione non potrete rinviare sine die.
> 
> a me pari piuttosto refrattaria proprio perchè ti senti...realizzata come madre.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che un figlio si cerchi se realmente lo si desidera
> Leggendoti si capisce quanti dubbi hai e io al tuo posto valuterei bene.
> Trovo naturale il suo desiderio di un figlio, trovo altrettanto naturale le tue perplessità che valuterei molto bene e non cederei "solo" per esaudire il suo desiderio.


già... pero' essere la causa dell'infelicità della persona che ami è orribile. E il desiderio di un figlio non è un capriccio da poco ma una scelta di vita, come diceva prima qualcuno. Scelta che gli sto negando IO che lo amo e mi butterei nelle fiamme per lui. XD non se ne esce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> e' in effetti quello che avevo pensato anche io... sul fatto di essere realizzata come madre me lo dice anche lui, e forse è vero, perche' non avessi già una figlia credo lo farei. Ma la mia paura piu' grande è che finisca anche con lui, come è successo con mio ex, una separazione orribile, con carabinieri, 118, denunce.... ora che so che quando si smette di amarsi puo' iniziare un vero incubo (se ci sono figli di mezzo) non posso non pensare che potrebbe ricapitare. Se una sfera di cristallo mi garantisse che non succederà nulla di brutto probabilmente lo farei stasera stessa sto bimbo


Tesoro, sei madre, dovresti saperlo. Noi genitori ci proviamo, ma non possiamo garantire NULLA ai nostri figli.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> già... pero' essere la causa dell'infelicità della persona che ami è orribile. E il desiderio di un figlio non è un capriccio da poco ma una scelta di vita, come diceva prima qualcuno. Scelta che gli sto negando IO che lo amo e mi butterei nelle fiamme per lui. XD non se ne esce.


Gira il discorso
Obbligare una donna ad avere un figlio quando lei non vuole non è causare comuqnue la sua infelicità
Ora, io credo che alla base di un rapporto ci deve essere l'amore, se il non avere un figlio fa crollare un rapporto forse tutto questo amore non c'è.
Sono un filino rigida sull'argomento, chiedo scusa


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, sei madre, dovresti saperlo. Noi genitori ci proviamo, ma non possiamo garantire NULLA ai nostri figli.



...già...


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> e' in effetti quello che avevo pensato anche io... sul fatto di essere realizzata come madre me lo dice anche lui, e forse è vero, perche' non avessi già una figlia credo lo farei. Ma la mia paura piu' grande è che finisca anche con lui, come è successo con mio ex, una separazione orribile, con carabinieri, 118, denunce.... ora che so che quando si smette di amarsi puo' iniziare un vero incubo (se ci sono figli di mezzo) non posso non pensare che potrebbe ricapitare. Se una sfera di cristallo mi garantisse che non succederà nulla di brutto probabilmente lo farei stasera stessa sto bimbo


Vivere è un rischio,amare lo è all'ennesima potenza.   ma tutti vivessimo succubi dei nostri timori,non usciremmo più di casa e non faremmo più nulla con nessuno.   

Pensa di meno e osserva tuo marito di più.  e cerca di capire se, guardandolo,riesci a vederlo mentre insegna a tuo figlio ad andare in bicicletta.

Se visualizzando quest'immagine ti viene da sorridere,allora puoi vincere le tue paure


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gira il discorso
> Obbligare una donna ad avere un figlio quando lei non vuole non è causare comuqnue la sua infelicità
> Ora, io credo che alla base di un rapporto ci deve essere l'amore, se il non avere un figlio fa crollare un rapporto forse tutto questo amore non c'è.
> Sono un filino rigida sull'argomento, chiedo scusa


Si' condivido il tuo pensiero rigido, e questo argomento l'avevo tirato fuori anche io prima del matrimonio, dicendogli che se voleva sposarsi a condizione di avere poi dei figli non ero d'accordo io, anche perchè non sapevo se ne avrei avuti o voluti. E lui mi ha detto che voleva sposarmi a prescindere dai figli, ma che ne avrebbe voluto almeno uno. Se gli dico che ho deciso che non ne avro' piu' (è successo una volta, tempo fa, che pensavo di aver deciso in maniera categorica) so che non crolla il nostro rapporto, ma la vedo la sua tristezza. Mi sento egoista forse


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vivere è un rischio,amare lo è all'ennesima potenza.   ma tutti vivessimo succubi dei nostri timori,non usciremmo più di casa e non faremmo più nulla con nessuno.
> 
> Pensa di meno e osserva tuo marito di più.  e cerca di capire se, guardandolo,riesci a vederlo mentre insegna a tuo figlio ad andare in bicicletta.
> 
> Se visualizzando quest'immagine ti viene da sorridere,allora puoi vincere le tue paure


Decisamente si' perplesso, e non devo fare neanche tanta fatica, dal momento che si comporta già in qualche modo da "papà" con mia figlia... le ha insegnato a sciare... la interroga in matematica... ma la mia esperienza insegna anche che le persone cambiano, i figli destabilizzano spesso i rapporti, tantissime persone che conosco si stanno lasciando con figli piccoli, mio marito l'altro giorno mi dice "ma possibile, hanno fatto un figlio due anni fa e ora si lasciano???" io invece non mi stupisco, so che la stanchezza, la responsabilità, tante cose portano a galla il peggio di noi. E' giusto non vivere succubi dei nostri timori, ma bisogna anche imparare dell'esperienza. Io mi sono risposata perche' posso rischiare su di me, ma fare un figlio mette in gioco un'altra vita.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Si' condivido il tuo pensiero rigido, e questo argomento l'avevo tirato fuori anche io prima del matrimonio, dicendogli che se voleva sposarsi a condizione di avere poi dei figli non ero d'accordo io, anche perchè non sapevo se ne avrei avuti o voluti. E lui mi ha detto che voleva sposarmi a prescindere dai figli, ma che ne avrebbe voluto almeno uno. Se gli dico che ho deciso che non ne avro' piu' (è successo una volta, tempo fa, che pensavo di aver deciso in maniera categorica) so che non crolla il nostro rapporto, ma la vedo la sua tristezza.* Mi sento egoista forse*


E probabilmente lo sei anche. Tutti in qualche modo lo siamo
Ma non stiamo parlando di andare in vacanza al mare quando ci piace la montagna. stiamo parlando di un figlio che cambia la vita di entrambi. Meglio passare da egoisti che fare una scelta importante che non condividiamo


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2014)

Io non ho mai vissuto le maternita' come una rinuncia a qualcosa che facevo prima. 

Pur avendo passato anni da incubo x la grave patologia della seconda figlia.

E non ho finito ancora.  

Nessun rimpianto X la liberta'. 

Ma non sono facile a lamentele e recriminazioni. 

La mia piccolina l'ho avuta a 37 anni. 

Arrivata non cercata
 Xche' troppo  concentrata sulla sorella ricoverata x un anno e da assistere 24th. 

Adorata.
Una gioia infinita e continua da quando e' nata.

Sul fatto della certezza di restare insieme molto dipende da te. 

Poi la vita ci puo' sorprendere ma vale sempre  la pena. 

Ovvio che ci vuole una sicurezza economica che da come scrivi avete. 

Spero tu sia autonoma economicamente. 

Meglio non dipendere mai da altri.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E probabilmente lo sei anche. Tutti in qualche modo lo siamo
> Ma non stiamo parlando di andare in vacanza al mare quando ci piace la montagna. stiamo parlando di un figlio che cambia la vita di entrambi. Meglio passare da egoisti che fare una scelta importante che non condividiamo


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


Devi esserne convinta anche tu. E la convinzione non te la può infondere nessun'altro. Per il resto 37 anni è una splendida età a mio avviso per avere un figlio.

Buscopann


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

ovviamente mi metto nei panni di tuo marito
e condivido il suo desiderio
lui ti ama, il vostro rapporto di coppia funziona, per cui lui vorrebbe esaudire il desiderio di crescere un figlio vostro e solo vostro
perchè non concedergli questo piacere? ovviamente facendo le dovute verifiche rispetto al tuo problema


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente mi metto nei panni di tuo marito
> e condivido il suo desiderio
> lui ti ama, il vostro rapporto di coppia funziona, per cui lui vorrebbe esaudire il desiderio di crescere un figlio vostro e solo vostro
> *perchè non concedergli questo piacere?* ovviamente facendo le dovute verifiche rispetto al tuo problema


Mettere al mondo un figlio non ha nulla a che fare con i favori o i contentini. Mettere al mondo un figlio ti rivoluziona la vita.

Buscopann


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai vissuto le maternita' come una rinuncia a qualcosa che facevo prima.
> 
> Pur avendo passato anni da incubo x la grave patologia della seconda figlia.
> E non ho finito ancora.
> ...


Si' sono autonoma economicamente, non siamo ricchi io sono un'impiegata e il mio stipendio bastava a pagarmi mutuo, bollette e spese per me e mia figlia. Ora mio marito contribuisce al tutto ma nè io nè lui "dipendiamo" dall'altro. Prima di separarmi facevo una vita molto... casalinga. Casa, lavoro, figlia. Non avevo tempo nè interessa a fare altro, il mio ex poi molto tirchio e pantofolaro. Ora con mio marito ho scoperto che mi piace fare tante altre cose, alcune delle quali con un bebe' non sarebbe piu' possibile. E' un discorso brutto, suona egoista ma sarebbe inutile aprire una discussione per poi fare discorsi ipocriti, anche perche' mi serve realmente un confronto per cercare di chiarirmi le idee. Non conosco la tua storia, sono certa che le tue bimbe siano fonte di gioia indicibile, e sono quasi certa che se avessi un figlio adesso me ne fregherei di non poter andare a sciare per un po'... Ma chissa' lui come reagirebbe, non è il tipo che sta mai fermo (specie dopo la malattia)... 
Quanti dubbi. Se penso che la prima bimba l'ho fatta senza neanche pensarci!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (24 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Devi esserne convinta anche tu. E la convinzione non te la può infondere nessun'altro. Per il resto 37 anni è una splendida età a mio avviso per avere un figlio.
> 
> Buscopann


Ahhh come farei a non dormire la notte  sono vecchietta


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ahhh come farei a non dormire la notte  sono vecchietta


Beh..se vuoi dormire è meglio lasciar perdere :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


Secco.
Non fare un figlio per far contento qualcun altro.
Te lo dice uno che ha pagato in mille maniere
il prezzo per non aver voluto dare un secondo figlio a sua moglie.

Se non te la senti non lo fare.
Ma capisco anche il sentimento di tuo marito.

Che suona così...
Un altro uomo ha avuto un figlio da te e io niente?

Questo lo capisco.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Si' sono autonoma economicamente, non siamo ricchi io sono un'impiegata e il mio stipendio bastava a pagarmi mutuo, bollette e spese per me e mia figlia. Ora mio marito contribuisce al tutto ma nè io nè lui "dipendiamo" dall'altro. Prima di separarmi facevo una vita molto... casalinga. Casa, lavoro, figlia. Non avevo tempo nè interessa a fare altro, il mio ex poi molto tirchio e pantofolaro. Ora con mio marito ho scoperto che mi piace fare tante altre cose, alcune delle quali con un bebe' non sarebbe piu' possibile. E' un discorso brutto, suona egoista ma sarebbe inutile aprire una discussione per poi fare discorsi ipocriti, anche perche' mi serve realmente un confronto per cercare di chiarirmi le idee. Non conosco la tua storia, sono certa che le tue bimbe siano fonte di gioia indicibile, e sono quasi certa che se avessi un figlio adesso me ne fregherei di non poter andare a sciare per un po'... Ma chissa' lui come reagirebbe, non è il tipo che sta mai fermo (specie dopo la malattia)...
> Quanti dubbi. Se penso che la prima bimba l'ho fatta senza neanche pensarci!



E' questione di carattere, ho un amica vulcanica, non voleva figli proprio perchè non sta mai in casa, mai, poi il marito li voleva, ad ogni costo, e lei ha deciso di averne uno, credo una decisione molto sofferta, subito dopo un altro, ma non ha cambiato stile di vita, se non per pochissimi mesi, una famiglia sempre in movimento.

Se inoltre a volerlo ancora di più è tuo marito basta mettersi d'accordo prima, il sacrificio, se vogliamo chiamarlo tale, si fa in due. Ci mancherebbe che lui se ne andasse a sciare con voi a casa, se a te non va.

Ma se sei cosi titubante aspetta e rifletti.

In quanto a lasciarsi, si lasciano anche quelli senza figli, o quando i figli sono ultramaggioreni e fuori casa.

Se ci si ama davvero ed entrambi, si resta insieme, sempre.


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto fate un salto da un genetista per vedere se ci sono controindicazioni,visto che purtroppo hai già perso una bimba per un'anomalia di questo tipo.
> 
> il fatto che lui abbia desiderio di avere un figlio con te lo trovo naturale,come trovo naturali le tue ritrosie dati i tuoi trascorsi.
> 
> Con tuo marito hai parlato di queste tue remore?


Un controllo non fa mai male ma queste cose purtroppo capitano e nemmeno troppo di rado come si pensa. 
Di solito la trisomia 13 è legata a un'anomalia della divisione cellulare dopo la fecondazione, può succedere in genitori con il cariotipo normale.
E' raro anche arrivare oltre il terzo mese perchè di solito esita in aborto spontaneo, come capita per altre gravi malattie genetiche.


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E probabilmente lo sei anche. Tutti in qualche modo lo siamo
> Ma non stiamo parlando di andare in vacanza al mare quando ci piace la montagna. stiamo parlando di un figlio che cambia la vita di entrambi. Meglio passare da egoisti che fare una scelta importante che non condividiamo


Si, sono d'accordo.

Lei si sente in colpa e vuole venirgli incontro, ma così si rischia di rovinare il matrimonio, se lei non vuole proprio un altro bambino.


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2014)

Capisco il suo desiderio di paternità, ma la scelta dovrebbe essere condivisa. Al 100%.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai vissuto le maternita' come una rinuncia a qualcosa che facevo prima.
> 
> ...
> Ovvio che ci vuole una sicurezza economica che da come scrivi avete.
> ...


Volevo sottolinearlo anch'io.


Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> *Si' sono autonoma economicamente, non siamo ricchi io sono un'impiegata e il mio stipendio bastava a pagarmi mutuo, bollette e spese per me e mia figlia. Ora mio marito contribuisce al tutto ma nè io nè lui "dipendiamo" dall'altro.* Prima di separarmi facevo una vita molto... casalinga. Casa, lavoro, figlia. Non avevo tempo nè interessa a fare altro, il mio ex poi molto tirchio e pantofolaro. Ora con mio marito ho scoperto che mi piace fare tante altre cose, alcune delle quali con un bebe' non sarebbe piu' possibile. E' un discorso brutto, suona egoista ma sarebbe inutile aprire una discussione per poi fare discorsi ipocriti, anche perche' mi serve realmente un confronto per cercare di chiarirmi le idee. Non conosco la tua storia, sono certa che le tue bimbe siano fonte di gioia indicibile, e sono quasi certa che se avessi un figlio adesso me ne fregherei di non poter andare a sciare per un po'... Ma *chissa' lui come reagirebbe, non è il tipo che sta mai fermo *(specie dopo la malattia)...
> Quanti dubbi. Se penso che la prima bimba l'ho fatta senza neanche pensarci!


:up:
Il problema è quello: tu hai paura che finisca anche questo rapporto.
Nulla garantisce nulla.
Un figlio si fa ragionando un po' e anche no.
Come ha detto Disincantata tutti i ragionamenti si fanno prima, dopo è solo un figlio.


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

In un episodio del Dr House, una donna prendeva la pillola, di nascosto dal nuovo marito che voleva un figlio suo...

So bene che quello è un film e che nella realtà tutti dovremo essere buoni, onesti e dire sempre la verità, ma io una pensata ce la farei.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se fare un figlio con mio marito oppure no...
> La scelta ovviamente è nostra, ma se qualcuno avesse qualche riflessione da propormi mi farebbe piacere.
> Non so quanti si possano ricordare di me, riassumendo, ho gia' una bimba di quasi 8 anni, avuta con il mio
> primo uomo con cui sono stata 10 anni. Io ho 37 anni. ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito 4 anni fa, lui mi
> ...


A trent'anni è più che normale che tuo marito senta l'esigenza, la voglia di un figlio/a. Quando ti sei accompagnata ad uno più giovane di te dovevi metterlo in conto, e sarà ben difficile fargli accettare un diniego in tal senso.


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A trent'anni è più che normale che tuo marito senta l'esigenza, la voglia di un figlio/a. Quando ti sei accompagnata ad uno più giovane di te dovevi metterlo in conto, e sarà ben difficile fargli accettare un diniego in tal senso.


Come sei gentile... 

Ecco, stavolta la cattivona del 3d sono io.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come sei gentile...
> 
> Ecco, stavolta la cattivona del 3d sono io.


Ti levi quella cazzo di firma da bimbaminkia cerebrospenta?


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti levi quella cazzo di firma da bimbaminkia cerebrospenta?


Vaffanculo, non è da bimbaminkia, ci ho scritto MARTIREMONIO!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vaffanculo, non è da bimbaminkia, ci ho scritto MARTIREMONIO!


Sempre una merdata rimane.


----------



## Principessa (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vaffanculo, non è da bimbaminkia, ci ho scritto MARTIREMONIO!


Riformulo, scusa.

Volevo dire "Accidenti", o "Cavolo", ho digitato male ed è uscita quella parolaccia.

Non vorrei mi denunciassi anche tu.


Se serve, chiederò l'infermità mentale. Per quanto sono rincoglionita in questi giorni, è capace pure che me la danno, ora!

Il mio cervello è ossigenato davvero poco.

Quando mi verrà in mente una firma migliore comunque, la cambierò.

Accetto il tuo suggerimento acido! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A trent'anni è più che normale che tuo marito senta l'esigenza, la voglia di un figlio/a. Quando ti sei accompagnata ad uno più giovane di te dovevi metterlo in conto, e sarà ben difficile fargli accettare un diniego in tal senso.


Sentire l'esigenza è una cosa, vivere la paternità in modo consapevole e responsabile un'altra. Forse Manon l'ha già scritto ma non ricordo, com'è il rapporto con la figlia nata dal rapporto precedente?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Sentire l'esigenza è una cosa, vivere la paternità in modo consapevole e responsabile un'altra. *Forse Manon l'ha già scritto ma non ricordo, com'è il rapporto con la figlia nata dal rapporto precedente?


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. MK, Madonna, non postare da appena sveglia.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. MK, Madonna, non postare da appena sveglia.


Invece ha scritto una cosa molto giusta.
Cioè una volta che il pupo è fatto
Iniziano i giochi.

E non è facile...

Perchè un bambino non è un giocattolino...

E una donna lì ha bisogno di un uomo che la aiuti in mille modi pratici.

Ciò costa sacrificio.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece ha scritto una cosa molto giusta.
> Cioè una volta che il pupo è fatto
> Iniziano i giochi.
> 
> ...


Ma non c'entra nulla con il desiderio di essere genitore che può avere un giovane uomo di trent'anni. Oh. Che poi sia un buon genitore o meno si saprà col tempo, ma è un altro discorso, ed una donna più grnade nel momento in cui sposa un uomo più giovane, ripeto, non può aprioristicamente decidere anche per lui. No.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra nulla con il desiderio di essere genitore che può avere un giovane uomo di trent'anni. Oh. Che poi sia un buon genitore o meno si saprà col tempo, ma è un altro discorso, ed una donna più grnade nel momento in cui sposa un uomo più giovane, ripeto, non può aprioristicamente decidere anche per lui. No.


Mettitela via.
Sono cose sbilanciate dalla natura.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mettitela via.
> Sono cose sbilanciate dalla natura.


Cioè?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?



Che ti piaccia o meno
Il lavoro sporco della gravidanza lo fa la donna
e non l'uomo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ti piaccia o meno
> Il lavoro sporco della gravidanza lo fa la donna
> e non l'uomo.


Conte, ma che stracazzo stai dicendo. Un figlio si fa in due. E' un percorso a DUE. E non c'è nessun lavoro sporco. Sarai sporco tu, forse, di sicuro non una gravidanza desiderata e manco cambiare un pannolino pieno di merda fumante a tuo figlio, fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, ma che stracazzo stai dicendo. Un figlio si fa in due. E' un percorso a DUE. E non c'è nessun lavoro sporco. Sarai sporco tu, forse, di sicuro non una gravidanza desiderata e manco cambiare un pannolino pieno di merda fumante a tuo figlio, fidati.


Per me questa è un'amenità.
E invece mio caro me la sono proprio cuccata bene.
Al primo anno di vita, per orari di lavoro, dato che io potevo entrare dopo al lavoro, me la sono sempre svegliata, cambiata e vestita, portata al nido ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma comunque non ho fatto io sei mesi a letto con minaccia di aborto.

La gravidanza è impegnativa solo per la donna.
Mica cresce in tutti e due un feto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me questa è un'amenità.
> E invece mio caro me la sono proprio cuccata bene.
> Al primo anno di vita, per orari di lavoro, dato che io potevo entrare dopo al lavoro, me la sono sempre svegliata, cambiata e vestita, portata al nido ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


Ma con sto ragionamento fatto un figlio non se ne dovrebbe fare un altro che chissà cosa può succedere. O manco il primo, se è per quello. Le donne non dovrebbero fare figli perchè se succede che poi devono stare a letto ci devono stare loro. Porca merda, Giovanni quanto cazzo sei handicappato. Una donna fa un figlio PERCHE' VUOL FARLO. E NON STA A PENSARE CHI CARICA COSA SE VUOL FARLO. Ou. Tu, invece, da cazzobubbolo egoista, pensi anche qui SEMPRE E SOLO IN TERMINI DI RESA O DI CHI SI ACCOLLA COSA. E mica funziona così la maternità. Mica funziona così una donna. Tua moglie voleva farne un altro, no? Sei tu che non hai voluto. Capra.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con sto ragionamento fatto un figlio non se ne dovrebbe fare un altro che chissà cosa può succedere. O manco il primo, se è per quello. Le donne non dovrebbero fare figli perchè se succede che poi devono stare a letto ci devono stare loro. Porca merda, Giovanni quanto cazzo sei handicappato. Una donna fa un figlio PERCHE' VUOL FARLO. E NON STA A PENSARE CHI CARICA COSA SE VUOL FARLO. Ou. Tu, invece, da cazzobubbolo egoista, pensi anche qui SEMPRE E SOLO IN TERMINI DI RESA O DI CHI SI ACCOLLA COSA. E mica funziona così la maternità. Mica funziona così una donna. Tua moglie voleva farne un altro, no? Sei tu che non hai voluto. Capra.


Bon resta il fatto che se io voglio un figlio da una data donna
e lei non vuole

Io mi attacco al tram.

Però resta il fatto che sei voleva a tutti i costi, lo faceva con un altro uomo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon resta il fatto che se io voglio un figlio da una data donna
> e lei non vuole
> 
> *Io mi attacco al tram.*
> ...


O cambio donna per incompatibilità di vedute. Succede, a chi non parla prima.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O cambio donna per incompatibilità di vedute. Succede, a chi non parla prima.


Ma comunque la metti
IO in quanto maschio

non sarò MAI in stato interessante...

Ed è per questo che passo la vita in stato...disinteressato.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque la metti
> IO in quanto maschio
> 
> non sarò MAI in stato interessante...
> ...


Conte, ti ho detto: tua moglie è stata a letto sei mesi con minaccia di aborto. Lei voleva un altro figlio, tu NO. Capito? Lei SI. TU, NO. 
Il fatto che tu non capisca perchè le donne fanno figli anche a costo di stare male la dice lunga sul come consideri le persone che ti circondano e la vita in genere.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, ti ho detto: tua moglie è stata a letto sei mesi con minaccia di aborto. Lei voleva un altro figlio, tu NO. Capito? Lei SI. TU, NO.
> Il fatto che tu non capisca perchè le donne fanno figli anche a costo di stare male la dice lunga sul come consideri le persone che ti circondano e la vita in genere.


Non mi sono mai smentito no?
Piuttosto sono gli altri che credono che io sia nel modo che vogliono loro...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai smentito no?
> Piuttosto sono gli altri che credono che io sia nel modo che vogliono loro...


Sei tu che glielo fai credere. E' diverso. Ed infatti non ti smentisci.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei tu che glielo fai credere. E' diverso. Ed infatti non ti smentisci.


Dici?
Allora sono molto bravo...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Allora sono molto bravo...


Vero. Tra l'altro, anche a sceglierti le persone.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Tra l'altro, anche a sceglierti le persone.


Non direi...
Però devo dire che a furia di cantonate, ho affinato i criteri di scelta.
E se devo essere sincero, in questi ultimi tre anni è stato un successo dietro l'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non direi...
> Però devo dire che a furia di cantonate, ho affinato i criteri di scelta.
> E se devo essere sincero, in questi ultimi tre anni è stato un successo dietro l'altro.


Quando hai preso delle cantonate è perchè hai trovato qualcuno di cui ti sei talmente infatuato che hai anteposto i suoi interessi ai tuoi, pensando che fossero gli stessi. Questo capita, di solito, a chi è troppo concentrato su se stesso per capire realmente l'altro, tipo te. Sono incidenti di percorso, ma non lamentarti: ti sei rifatto ampiamente, in caso.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando hai preso delle cantonate è perchè hai trovato qualcuno di cui ti sei talmente infatuato che hai anteposto i suoi interessi ai tuoi, pensando che fossero gli stessi. Questo capita, di solito, a chi è troppo concentrato su se stesso per capire realmente l'altro, tipo te. Sono incidenti di percorso, ma non lamentarti: ti sei rifatto ampiamente, in caso.


No no no no no.
Hai ragione sul mio limite di non capire realmente l'altro.
Ma scusa Charles dove vedi che io mi lamento?

Joey...
Io ho solo questo metro di misura:

QUando io ho bisogno chi c'è?

E fatalità le persone che più portavo su un palmo di mano

Sono state le prime a dileguarsi.

Laonde per cui, mi tengo da conto, le presenze meno eclatanti, ma su cui io so che posso contare.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no no no no.
> Hai ragione sul mio limite di non capire realmente l'altro.
> Ma scusa Charles dove vedi che io mi lamento?
> 
> ...


Giovanni mi sono rotto il cazzo. Se vuoi una seduta di psicanalisi, paga. Ma non la vuoi, o più che altro non paghi. Quindi: sei un ometto piccolo. Non tanto di statura, o non solo, quanto d'animo. Misero, miserabile. Poi boh. Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovanni mi sono rotto il cazzo. Se vuoi una seduta di psicanalisi, paga. Ma non la vuoi, o più che altro non paghi. Quindi: sei un ometto piccolo. Non tanto di statura, o non solo, quanto d'animo. Misero, miserabile. Poi boh. Ciao.



Si si è così
ma non so che cosa posso farci...

Io mi amo così come sono...

E sto ben così

Non mi manca nulla graziaddio...magari cosa vuoi, qualche manciata di euro in più non guasterebbero...


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. MK, Madonna, non postare da appena sveglia.


Tesoro, esperienze di vita. Avevo un marito che ripeteva allo sfinimento quanto sarebbe stato un ottimo padre. Quando lo è diventato realmente ha capito che non era quello che voleva.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra nulla con il desiderio di essere genitore che può avere un giovane uomo di trent'anni. Oh. Che poi sia un buon genitore o meno si saprà col tempo, ma è un altro discorso, *ed una donna più grnade nel momento in cui sposa un uomo più giovane, ripeto, non può aprioristicamente decidere anche per lui.* No.


Ma nemmeno il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno il contrario.


...

Emmecappa, ma tu di solito leggi e scrivi sotto l'effetto di sostanze psicotrope?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con sto ragionamento fatto un figlio non se ne dovrebbe fare un altro che chissà cosa può succedere. O manco il primo, se è per quello. Le donne non dovrebbero fare figli perchè se succede che poi devono stare a letto ci devono stare loro. Porca merda, Giovanni quanto cazzo sei handicappato. *Una donna fa un figlio PERCHE' VUOL FARLO. E NON STA A PENSARE CHI CARICA COSA SE VUOL FARLO. *Ou. Tu, invece, da cazzobubbolo egoista, pensi anche qui SEMPRE E SOLO IN TERMINI DI RESA O DI CHI SI ACCOLLA COSA. E mica funziona così la maternità. Mica funziona così una donna. Tua moglie voleva farne un altro, no? Sei tu che non hai voluto. Capra.


Infatti i figli li fanno le donne. E sempre le donne li crescono. Tu un figlio da solo lo cresceresti? In tutto e per tutto?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Emmecappa, ma tu di solito leggi e scrivi sotto l'effetto di sostanze psicotrope?


Tu hai figli?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu hai figli?


Due.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Due.


E immagino siano stati voluti da entrambi. E che il crescerli sia condiviso al 50%.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti i figli li fanno le donne. *E sempre le donne li crescono.* Tu un figlio da solo lo cresceresti? In tutto e per tutto?


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. I figli si crescono insieme. In due. Sposati/separati/comunque. E se dovessi è chiaro che li crescerei anche da solo, sono figli miei.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E immagino siano stati voluti da entrambi. E che il crescerli sia condiviso al 50%.


Certo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti i figli li fanno le donne. E sempre le donne li crescono. Tu un figlio da solo lo cresceresti? In tutto e per tutto?


Li fanno le donne nel senso che li partoriscono. Si crescono in due. Mio maritonon avrebbe avuto alcun problema a crescere da solo i nostri figli. Io e lui siamo sempre stati perfettamente intercambiabili.
Non capisco questa continua generalizzazione. O forse ho la fortuna di conoscere uomini che sono papà strepitosi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. I figli si crescono insieme. In due. Sposati/separati/comunque. E se dovessi è chiaro che li crescerei anche da solo, sono figli miei.


Quoto
A me questo sembra la cosa piu logica.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. I figli si crescono insieme. In due. Sposati/separati/comunque. E se dovessi è chiaro che li crescerei anche da solo, sono figli miei.


I figli si dovrebbe crescere insieme, in due, sposati, separati, comunque. Ho visto tanti matrimoni (compreso il mio) saltare dopo la nascita di un figlio. Quindi, in caso di dubbi, io ci penserei.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Li fanno le donne nel senso che li partoriscono. Si crescono in due. Mio maritonon avrebbe avuto alcun problema a crescere da solo i nostri figli. Io e lui siamo sempre stati perfettamente intercambiabili.
> Non capisco questa continua generalizzazione. O forse ho la fortuna di conoscere uomini che sono papà strepitosi.


Non è una generalizzazione. A me è successo così. Io padri strepitosi ne conosco pochi. Però so che esistono. Per fortuna.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> I figli si dovrebbe crescere insieme, in due, sposati, separati, comunque. Ho visto tanti matrimoni (compreso il mio) saltare dopo la nascita di un figlio. Quindi, in caso di dubbi, io ci penserei.





MK ha detto:


> Non è una generalizzazione. A me è successo così. Io padri strepitosi ne conosco pochi. Però so che esistono. Per fortuna.


Ma non è che tutto il mondo è riconducibile a quello che è capitato/capita a te. Se tu sei una sciocca e ti trovi con dei perfetti handicappati e ci fai pure i figli e questi poi non sono capaci/sono degli inetti NON E' CHE FUNZIONA COSI' IN NATURA.
Ti faccio un esempio: se un'ipotetica razza aliena avanzatissima fosse indecisa tra sterminarci e prendere possesso del pianeta e tendere una mano tentacolata per presentarsi DOPO AVER LETTO QUESTO CAZZO DI FORUM CI SPAZZEREBBE VIA CON I RAGGI FOTONICI. VAGLI A SPIEGARE CHE L'UMANITA' NON E' TUTTA COSI'.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutto il mondo è riconducibile a quello che è capitato/capita a te. Se tu sei una sciocca e ti trovi con dei perfetti handicappati e ci fai pure i figli e questi poi non sono capaci/sono degli inetti NON E' CHE FUNZIONA COSI' IN NATURA.
> Ti faccio un esempio: se un'ipotetica razza aliena avanzatissima fosse indecisa tra sterminarci e prendere possesso del pianeta e tendere una mano tentacolata per presentarsi DOPO AVER LETTO QUESTO CAZZO DI FORUM CI SPAZZEREBBE VIA CON I RAGGI FOTONICI. VAGLI A SPIEGARE CHE L'UMANITA' NON E' TUTTA COSI'.


Ho fatto un figlio con l'uomo che amavo. Di solito ragiono col sentimento non col capace/non capace. Anche perchè prima di essere genitore come fai a sapere di esserne capace?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutto il mondo è riconducibile a quello che è capitato/capita a te. Se tu sei una sciocca e ti trovi con dei perfetti handicappati e ci fai pure i figli e questi poi non sono capaci/sono degli inetti NON E' CHE FUNZIONA COSI' IN NATURA.
> Ti faccio un esempio: se un'ipotetica razza aliena avanzatissima fosse indecisa tra sterminarci e prendere possesso del pianeta e tendere una mano tentacolata per presentarsi DOPO AVER LETTO QUESTO CAZZO DI FORUM CI SPAZZEREBBE VIA CON I RAGGI FOTONICI. VAGLI A SPIEGARE CHE L'UMANITA' NON E' TUTTA COSI'.


:rotfl::rotfl: Oh ma come !!!! Stai scherzando ci studierebbero prima ...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ho fatto un figlio con l'uomo che amavo. Di solito ragiono col sentimento non col capace/non capace. Anche perchè prima di essere genitore come fai a sapere di esserne capace?


In effetti se non ricordo male tu sei quella che tra sentimenti e compagnia allegra non ci ha mai capito nulla. Ripeto: se ti innamori di imbecilli, non è questione di essere bravi genitori. Se uno è un imbecille con tutta probabilità lo sarà anche come genitore. Altrimenti no. E se tanto mi da tanto tu tendi ad attirare e ad essere attratta da dei coglioni patentati, senza peraltro capire nulla di quello che ti capita poi di storto o cercare di trarne qualche conclusione che abbia un minimo di senso, se non, ovviamente, quello SBAGLIATO.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ho fatto un figlio con l'uomo che amavo. Di solito ragiono col sentimento non col capace/non capace. Anche perchè prima di essere genitore come fai a sapere di esserne capace?


Non sai se sei capace ma sai se sei disposto a essere collaborativo.
Desideravo un figlio ma non l'avreiai fatto se non fossi stata sicura che mio marito sarebbe stato in qualunqye momento in grado di prendere il mio posto. 
Con questo ibtendo dire che ci sono molti uomini che non hanno la minima intenzione di collaborare e lo dicono chiaramente o lo fanno capire. Le donne che avcettano di avere figli da uomkni così poi sono le stesse che si lamentano di non aver avuto un siuto. Il mio é un discorso generale non mi riferisco a te.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti se non ricordo male tu sei quella che tra sentimenti e compagnia allegra non ci ha mai capito nulla. Ripeto: se ti innamori di imbecilli, non è questione di essere bravi genitori. Se uno è un imbecille con tutta probabilità lo sarà anche come genitore. Altrimenti no. E se tanto mi da tanto tu tendi ad attirare e ad essere attratta da dei coglioni patentati, senza peraltro capire nulla di quello che ti capita poi di storto o cercare di trarne qualche conclusione che abbia un minimo di senso, se non, ovviamente, quello SBAGLIATO.


Descrivi imbecille.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sai se sei capace ma sai se sei disposto a essere collaborativo.
> *Desideravo un figlio ma non l'avreiai fatto se non fossi stata sicura che mio marito sarebbe stato in qualunqye momento in grado di prendere il mio posto.
> *Con questo ibtendo dire che ci sono molti uomini che non hanno la minima intenzione di collaborare e lo dicono chiaramente o lo fanno capire. Le donne che avcettano di avere figli da uomkni così poi sono le stesse che si lamentano di non aver avuto un siuto. Il mio é un discorso generale non mi riferisco a te.


Lo stesso pensiero mio. Ma non ha retto. Già durante la gravidanza l'avevo capito. Speravo che una volta nata nostra figlia l'atteggiamento sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Descrivi imbecille.


Uh, mi darebbero il pulitzer se ci riuscissi. Diciamo che è una casistica enormemente variegata.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uh, mi darebbero il pulitzer se ci riuscissi. Diciamo che è una casistica enormemente variegata.


Troppo vago. Le parole sono importanti.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lo stesso pensiero mio. Ma non ha retto. Già durante la gravidanza l'avevo capito. Speravo che una volta nata nostra figlia l'atteggiamento sarebbe stato diverso.


Stesso pensiero tuo. Ma lui che diceva? Che nob vedeva l'ora di cbiate pannolini, uscire cob la carrozzina, fare il bagnetto, dare il biberon ecc ecc. e poi é cambiato?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Troppo vago. Le parole sono importanti.


E' più importante il buon senso. L'acume, il fiuto. Quello è importante.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stesso pensiero tuo. Ma lui che diceva? Che nob vedeva l'ora di cbiate pannolini, uscire cob la carrozzina, fare il bagnetto, dare il biberon ecc ecc. e poi é cambiato?


La famiglia, aveva un grande desiderio di famiglia 'normale', come lui non aveva avuto mai. Quel senso di famiglia che invece spaventava me.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La famiglia, aveva un grande desiderio di famiglia 'normale', come lui non aveva avuto mai. Quel senso di famiglia che invece spaventava me.


Ah ok. Quindi era innamorato dall'idea di famiglia ma non aveva idea di cosa questo comportasse.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' più importante il buon senso. L'acume, il fiuto. Quello è importante.


Il buon senso. Quando ami il buon senso va a farsi fottere. Altrimenti non è amore. E' calcolo. Voleva un figlio, gliel'ho dato. Punto. Mai innamorata di un uomo pensando a quello che potesse darmi. Mi innamoro di quell'uomo per quello che è. Anche imbecille (difficile però, almeno nel senso che per me ha questa parola).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' più importante il buon senso. L'acume, il fiuto. Quello è importante.


Dai che qui quelle belle qualità le hanno avuti in pochi e ancora meno i partner di chi è qui.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok. Quindi era innamorato dall'idea di famiglia ma non aveva idea di cosa questo comportasse.


Sì. E' rimasto figlio. Dicono che si smetta di sentirsi figli quando si diventa genitori, per lui non è stato così.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il buon senso. Quando ami il buon senso va a farsi fottere. Altrimenti non è amore. E' calcolo. Voleva un figlio, gliel'ho dato. Punto. Mai innamorata di un uomo pensando a quello che potesse darmi. Mi innamoro di quell'uomo per quello che è. Anche imbecille (difficile però, almeno nel senso che per me ha questa parola).


Qyando ami non hai buon senso è vero. Ma un figlio non è una cosa che fai per  far contento. Non è un capriccio. Altrimenti poi quando accade che si spaventa e scappa non ti puoi meravigliare...
Non che sia corretto da parte sua ne giustuficabile ma era una possibilità che andava vagliata


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qyando ami non hai buon senso è vero. Ma *un figlio non è una cosa che fai per  far contento. Non è un capriccio.* Altrimenti poi quando accade che si spaventa e scappa non ti puoi meravigliare...
> Non che sia corretto da parte sua ne giustuficabile ma era una possibilità che andava vagliata


Lo so Farfalla. Adesso lo so. Infatti ho cominciato a dire di no. Adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti i figli li fanno le donne. E sempre le donne li crescono. Tu un figlio da solo lo cresceresti? In tutto e per tutto?


La vedo dura per un uomo allattare un neonato.
Molto dura
E magari il bambino succhia dai capezzoli con tutte le sue forze, ma ahimè invano.

Ora per esempio se latte non c'è come nel caso di mia moglie, entrambi possono dare il biberon, ma se il latte c'era nel suo seno, la vedrei dura parificare i ruoli, a meno che non mi fossi intestardito, che una poppata la faceva dal seno, poi io ciucciavo il latte con la macchinetta e poi lo mettevo nel biberon.

Insomma io ho visto che con la piccola quando era ora di giocare, di andare in giro, fare cose ecc..ecc.ecc..allora era buono il papino, quando si trattava della cura di sè stessa perchè aveva male, non c'era verso,,,,lei voleva la mamma...e non sentiva ragioni che la mamma era al lavoro...niente da fare...urli e proteste...

Infine so di molte famiglie dove i padri, rimasti vedovi con bambini piccoli, hanno cercato subito una nuova compagnia soprattutto per dare una madre ai bambini...

Sarà formazione e cultura...

Ma anche in collegio, non c'era la festa dei genitori, ma sempre e solo la festa della mamma.
E mi ricordo bene il mio compagno che non aveva la mamma.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai che qui quelle belle qualità le hanno avuti in pochi e ancora meno i partner di chi è qui.


Il problema è quando non fai affatto buon uso di quanto hai tristemente imparato. Anzi, e torno a quanto scritto prima, trai conclusioni farlocche e puttanate assortite.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La vedo dura per un uomo allattare un neonato.
> Molto dura
> E magari il bambino succhia dai capezzoli con tutte le sue forze, ma ahimè invano.
> 
> ...


Sarà.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è quando non fai affatto buon uso di quanto hai tristemente imparato. Anzi, e torno a quanto scritto prima, trai conclusioni farlocche e puttanate assortite.


Stai parlando di me?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è quando non fai affatto buon uso di quanto hai tristemente imparato. Anzi, e torno a quanto scritto prima, trai conclusioni farlocche e puttanate assortite.


Ci si augura di trarre insegnamento dall'esperienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stai parlando di me?


Anche.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche.


Ti sembra che io abbia mai scritto di volere avere un altro figlio?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ti sembra che io abbia mai scritto di volere avere un altro figlio?


Mi sembra che non capisci un cazzo di nulla, più che altro.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non capisci un cazzo di nulla, più che altro.


Non sai argomentare. Peccato. Perchè non ti ritengo un imbecille (sempre nell'accezione di cui sopra).


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non sai argomentare. Peccato. Perchè non ti ritengo un imbecille (sempre nell'accezione di cui sopra).


Ma c'è poco da argomentare. Bastano pure sti due post in croce su questo thread. Ma non c'è realmente discussione possibile, se non capisci un cazzo di nulla. Al limite te lo farò notare anche in futuro, magari ti fa bene. Come le vitamine.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma c'è poco da argomentare. Bastano pure sti due post in croce su questo thread. Ma non c'è realmente discussione possibile, se non capisci un cazzo di nulla. *Al limite te lo farò notare anche in futuro*, magari ti fa bene. Come le vitamine.


Spirito del crocerossino? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Spirito del crocerossino? :mrgreen:


Cagacazzo perdigiorno.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cagacazzo perdigiorno.


Perdisera volevi dire . Comunque grazie per l'interessamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sai se sei capace ma sai se sei disposto a essere collaborativo.
> Desideravo un figlio ma non l'avreiai fatto se non fossi stata sicura che mio marito sarebbe stato in qualunqye momento in grado di prendere il mio posto.
> Con questo ibtendo dire che ci sono molti uomini che non hanno la minima intenzione di collaborare e lo dicono chiaramente o lo fanno capire. Le donne che avcettano di avere figli da uomkni così poi sono le stesse che si lamentano di non aver avuto un siuto. Il mio é un discorso generale non mi riferisco a te.


quoto


----------

